#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Irish man dead and second hospitalised in Cambodia

## KEVIN2008

*Irish man dead and second hospitalised in Cambodia
Pair were found in a hostel in capital Phnom Penh



An investigation has been launched after an an Irish man died after he was discovered in a Cambodian Hostel.

Martin Stephen Hale, from Lisburn, Co Antrim, was discovered on Friday on the floor of a room in the Happy House Guesthouse in Phnom Penh.
The 34-year-old had been travelling with Dean William McWilliams, who was also found lying on the floor, close to Mr Hale's body.

The pair, who are believed to be cousins, were taken to Calmette Hospital, were an unconscious Mr McWilliams was treated in the intensive care unit. He has since been released.
The Happy House is a cheap guesthouse offering dorm beds to backpackers for as little as 3 night.

In 2013, Mr Hale was arrested with two others in Northern Ireland and charged with conspiracy to supply Class B drugs after police intercepted a £400,000 (474,000) consignment of suspected herbal cannabis on a lorry from Scotland. Mr Hale was also charged with having criminal property.

"He is now missing (and) we don't know where he is or even if he is safe. Nobody has heard from him.
"He was last seen at Happy House Guesthouse in Phnom Penh, Cambodia, at 4am Sunday morning (Cambodian time).

"If you know anybody in Cambodia, please can you tag them in this post.
"We're all so worried and just desperate to bring him home safe. His name is Dean McWilliams. He is 22."

Hours later, a family friend posted a message to a website that had been trying to help find the Antrim man.
The person wrote: "Dean has been found through online appeals. Somebody waited at the (British) Embassy and hospital, and in a twist of fate Dean appeared

"We have been in contact with him. We have someone who has offered to keep him and help him gather his belongings, to take him to hospital to be cleared to fly, and then to try and recover his passport, then keep him until we can arrange flights."
A spokesman for the Foreign Office said: "We are providing support to the family of a British man following his death in Phnom Penh in Cambodia on Friday, July 1. Our sympathies are with them at this difficult time.

"We are also providing support to the family of another British man who was hospitalised with the decea*sed."
Belfast Telegraph

Irish man dead and second hospitalised in Cambodia - Independent.ie

----------


## wasabi

So what's the cause of death?
Did they beat each other up, to death.

----------


## Dillinger

Thats rather vague

----------


## Luigi

> Thats rather vague


_Belfast Telegraph_

It's that weird _Norn_ accent. Never easy to clearly understand what they're on about. A bit like they're speaking through a bagpipe in a female child's voice.

----------


## Conche

No great loss by the sound of it

----------


## birding

One had been into Pot which could be a clue to cause. OD of something ?

----------


## snakeeyes

*Cambodia drugs death suspect was a 'good son'*

*The mother of a man who died in Cambodia from a suspected drug induced heart attack has described him as a "very good son"

Martin Stephen Hale, 34, from Lisburn, Co Down was found dead in a guesthouse in Phnom Penh.

SHARE
His mother Teresa Temple said he died from a cardiac arrest after taking morphine tablets.

"Martin was a very good son, very kind hearted to everybody, he saw no wrong in anyone," she said.

The heartbroken mother said she had warned her son about his drug use in the past.

"I tried to advise him all the time about getting away from drugs but it was just one of those things - he seemed to think he was all right," she told the BBC.

Police in Cambodia said another man from Northern Ireland was taken to hospital after being found in the same room of the Happy House guesthouse after the incident last week.

Relatives of the man launched an online appeal to trace him after being unable to make contact with him after his discharge from hospital.

It is understood he was later located close to the British Embassy.

A spokeswoman from the Foreign and Commonwealth Office said: "We are providing support to the family of a British man following his death in Phnom Penh, Cambodia, on Friday 1 July.

Cambodia drugs death suspect was a 'good son' - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
*

----------


## Luigi

What's with you Irish boys needing to constantly post in *Bold*?

Was it declared in the Constitution after the great famine of 1916, or something?  :Smile:

----------


## snakeeyes

*^
It's for all us old boys who need reading glasses ,  Irish famine was in 1845-1852 ,  
*

----------


## Luigi

Nonsense. I know my Rubberbandit's history mate.  :Smile:

----------


## rebbu

^You is plastic pasta man

----------


## Luigi

Nonsense. I twirled my mustache, ate marinara sauce for breakfast, and rang my mother 17 times while rooting the neighbor today already.

----------


## rebbu

Bollocks. You had 17 pints of Guinness for breakfast with lucky charms topping and cried signing The fields of Athenry to your Mum down phone bagora belisma.

----------


## rebbu



----------


## Dillinger

Should have stuck to the ganja





> “DON'T GO HERE”
>     The only reason this place has so many excellent reviews is because it  is a weed den. The smell is overpowering as soon as you walk in and  everyone is sitting there openly smoking it with glazed eyes and dopey  faces.





> Average accomodation but amazing atmosphere. Pretty much a cambodian coffeeshop( if you know, you know)





> Don't go there unless you interested in smoking pot every day with the owner/stuff.



https://www.tripadvisor.com.sg/ShowUserReviews-g293940-d6774594-r371955902-19_Happy_House_Backpacker-Phnom_Penh.html#\

----------


## BaitongBoy

An honest and heartfelt response from his poor mother...Sad situation for both...Thoughts for you...

----------


## stroller

> One had been into Pot which could be a clue to cause. OD of something ?


OD from Pot???  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by birding
> 
> 
> One had been into Pot which could be a clue to cause. OD of something ?
> 
> 
> OD from Pot???


muttered himself to death going on about his recent discovery of the meaning of triangles.

----------


## Bogon

I can only think of 3 different angles concerning the meaning of triangles

----------


## taxexile

no great loss to anybody really, well apart from the mother.  who will spend the rest of her days wondering why she failed to bring him up properly.

a drug addled scrote dying in a three quid a night cambodian flop house.

class.

----------


## Luigi

> I can only think of 3 different angles concerning the meaning of triangles


6....

----------


## Bogon

Damn. Somebody knows about their complementary and supplementary angles. 

Did we have this conversation before in a Cambodian doss house whilst sharing a bong?

----------


## Luigi

believe so I do yes.

----------


## wasabi

Do they serve strong Irish coffees in this Cambodian coffee house?
I think de lad overdone it with the coffee.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Happy Pizza...Is it still serving bliss?...

----------

